# Replacement puppy red flag?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

If somebody's pup has hip dysplaysia and gives the pup back to the breeder. If the breeder reply with yes and does not replace the pup is that a red flag? If the breeder reply with no and does not get the pup back is that a red flag?
If the breeder replies with yes gets the pup back and replaces with another pup is that a red flag?

I don't see dogs replaceable at all. I see them like part of people's family. Not like a car you break a car and replace it with similar value.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not all dogs are pets. Some dogs work. If they can't perform then they get replaced.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not everyone sees dogs the same way you do.

I have had pups who washed out of work. I managed to keep them with an eye open for a new home and would have re-homed them if a situation better for the dog came up. As is, I kept them. 

I am struggling with your scenarios, though. They don't really make sense. The only red flag to me is if there is a contractual agreement that is violated.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't understand your post-maybe if you look for red flags you find them


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Why would replacing a pup be a red flag?....I would assume issues would be outlined in the contract, i would imagine someone would make sure they read and understood the contract.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have read some contracts which allow you to keep the current puppy (must be altered) and then replace the puppy as well. Not very commonly done, however. I can't really understand your questions as they are not laid out well, but I view red flags as something you see BEFORE you make the jump into something, not afterwards. If you are trying to learn from other people's experiences, then yes, someone not honoring their contract is a huge red flag. Not liking their contract and still buying the puppy is all on you. You don't like the contract, don't buy the dog, or just resign yourself to the fact that basically you are buying a dog without a contract if you aren't going to utilize it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe the idea of putting a warranty on a puppy is an American kind of thing. You can do all you can do to make sure it turns out right but it is still a living breathing thing.

I was delighted with what my breeder did. She gave a 2 year money back warranty on genetic defects. I keep the dog. We did not have any issues.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My breeder had it in their warranty that if there is OFA prelims at 1 year showing HD they will replace the pup. I called him and told him that she had OFA prelims HD in one hip but I didn't want to replace the pup. He gave me back half the purchase price to cover some of the vet bills which was something he was in no way obligated to do. I felt it was very fair.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not a breeder, so this is just my guess, but I think that the guarantee is in place because it's an affirmation that the breeding pair have been tested and are clear of genetic issues. Of course problems still come up, but you're never going to see people with _untested_ dogs offering the same kind of policy. I think most of us couldn't return the puppy -I sure wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sometimes a person will want a specific type of dog because they want them to do a specific type of job. Say, a person really wants to compete in Agility or Sch. or a running partner (etc.). They save their money, research competitive lines, search for breeders, etc. They put a lot of thought and money into purchasing a puppy with the thought that they want that pup to be able to perform that job. 

When that pup has a major health problem that will not allow it to perform that task, it's a blow for all involved. Some folks just can't afford to house a second (or third) dog. The buyer has a choice to either return the pup (as per breeder contract) for one that will perform the task or give up their dreams of having a pup that they wanted in the first place. Or at least for the life time of the pup.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sometimes you will get a "replacement" and still keep the original dog. Depends on the breeder and on you.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Also, if you don't like the terms in the contract sometimes you can amend them before you sign. There was something in my contract that I didn't like and the breeder was fine with me changing it. We both initialed the change and then signed. How legal that is I have no idea, but it made me feel better.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is why I don't care about a contract.

If my puppy has HD, I probably wouldn't want another from that line and I'm not giving my puppy back.

Red flags can be dependent on the person and situation.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup's breeder guarantees against genetic disease. I have to provide written proof from vet (for example, failing hips from OFA evaluation). I can keep the pup, or she will take it back. I can have my money refunded, or get a replacement pup. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> If the breeder reply with yes and does not replace the pup is that a red flag? If the breeder reply with no and does not get the pup back is that a red flag?
> If the breeder replies with yes gets the pup back and replaces with another pup is that a red flag?


  "yes" or "no" what? I'm having a problem understanding exactly what you're asking.

Is it a red flag if a breeder replaces a pup?

Is it a red flag if a breeder does not replace a pup?

Is it a red flag if the breeder says they will replace a pup, but doesn't?

Is it a red flag if the breeder makes you give your current puppy back before giving a replacement puppy?

Help us help you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The way it's framed sounds like any breeder that doesn't agree with the OP is a red flag?....


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

A lot of breeders don't require getting the dog back but most state that any medical expenses incurred are the responsibility of the owner. Surgery, special diets, ongoing treatment & testing will quickly eat up whatever money was refunded for many medical conditions. 

IMO, a decent warranty is a minor plus when evaluating breeders. Warranties might indicate that breeders have confidence in the general health & structural integrity of the dogs they produce but they don't really 'protect' the buyers' investment.

I'm much more interested in the health & longevity of the dogs the breeder has produced than the warranty they come with.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> A lot of breeders don't require getting the dog back but most state that any medical expenses incurred are the responsibility of the owner. Surgery, special diets, ongoing treatment & testing will quickly eat up whatever money was refunded for many medical conditions.
> 
> IMO, a decent warranty is a minor plus when evaluating breeders. Warranties might indicate that breeders have confidence in the general health & structural integrity of the dogs they produce but they don't really 'protect' the buyers' investment.
> 
> ...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

IMO, a decent warranty is a minor plus when evaluating breeders. Warranties might indicate that breeders have confidence in the general health & structural integrity of the dogs they produce but they don't really 'protect' the buyers' investment.

I'm much more interested in the health & longevity of the dogs the breeder has produced than the warranty they come with.[

A red flag is also if the breeder would not take pups back under any circumstance.


Upon reading this it seems as though you are not a total child. Can we expect that all future posts to be well written.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I found some! Here's what you were looking for?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> A red flag is also if the breeder would not take pups back under any circumstance.





misslesleedavis1 said:


> Upon reading this it seems as though you are not a total child. Can we expect that all future posts to be well written.


 Don't get too excited... most of that post was quoted from someone else. Lobo only wrote the part quoted above.

To which I would respond, yes; if a breeder would not take puppies back under any circumstance, they are simply a BYB and should not be breeding dogs.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Lobobear44 said:


> A red flag is also if the breeder would not take pups back under any circumstance.


HUGE red flag. Run away.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

that is why adults read the contract and make sure they understand the terms. if you sign the contract there shouldn't be any red flags you were/are not aware of.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> that is why adults read the contract and make sure they understand the terms. if you sign the contract there shouldn't be any red flags you were/are not aware of.


People put too much reliance in the written word. In the case of buying a dog the contract is usually only as good as the people involved. Enforcing it is time consuming, expensive & a HUGE pain on many fronts. The sheer distances that are often involved discourage buyers & breeders battling it out in court. Many times different states are involved, sometimes different countries. 

I would buy a dog from someone I trusted without a contract. I would never do a contract with someone I didn't trust regardless of how 'good' the terms appeared to be. Not that contracts are worthless. They can give both parties a clear idea of each parties rights & responsibilities. They can indicate what recourse is available if problems arise. They *might* give some indication of how much confidence the breeder has in the pups produced.

It's important that people approach contracts with their eyes wide open & not blindly trusting the nebulous protection of a legally binding document. Having a contract is one thing. Enforcing that contract is entirely something else.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

not quite ruby, expensive? maybe, but that is why we have lawyers. all that should be kept in mind if you buy your pup a considerable distance away. of course you bounce a check to some of these breeders you will see how easy it is for them to come after you. the same is true for enforcing a contract.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> not quite ruby, expensive? maybe, but that is why we have lawyers. all that should be kept in mind if you buy your pup a considerable distance away. of course you bounce a check to some of these breeders you will see how easy it is for them to come after you. the same is true for enforcing a contract.



Good luck finding a lawyer willing to fight for it. You'll probably pay up front and do well to brake even in the fees. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IF you have a lawyer on retainer all the time s/he would probably handle it with little to no additional expense. For most of us, lawyer's fees & expenses will quickly chew through most or all that might be won on a dog which cost $1500-$2000. 

Getting a bad check covered can be as problematic as enforcing a contract, especially across state lines. Most breeders specify the check must clear before the pup can be picked up.

I agree that all of this should be kept in mind prior to buying a pup. That's essentially what I'm advising when I suggest people do business with breeders they consider trustworthy & ethical.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Don't get too excited... most of that post was quoted from someone else. Lobo only wrote the part quoted above.
> 
> To which I would respond, yes; if a breeder would not take puppies back under any circumstance, they are simply a BYB and should not be breeding dogs.


There can be way more than just giving back the dogs to make a breeder simply a BYB.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> There can be way more than just giving back the dogs to make a breeder simply a BYB.


 No duh.


----------

